# Strained Muscle - peptides for healing



## brickshthouse79 (Sep 26, 2010)

Bros,

I have a strained hip flexor that is preventing me from being able to do (let alone go heavy) on many important lifts (especially deadllifts).  I have read quite a few posts on methods of assisting the healing process with peptides.  Can anyone tell me what they believe is the most effective peptide (IGF-1, HGH, Hexaralin..etc.) or if they believe adequan or pentosan would work better.  

Thank you in advance


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Sep 27, 2010)

Bump!  Anyone!!


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Oct 9, 2010)

On day 3 of hexarelin today.  So far, I've noticed a bit of anxiety, extra energy and some shakes in my hands.  Not sure if this is going to wear off.  The first dose was at 100mcg before bed and I could not sleep that night.  I did some reading and found that hexarelin reduces slow wave sleep.  Looks like I should have opted for ghrp-2 or 6 which both seem to aid sleep.

The next day, I did not take it until after work and had some anxiety at 50mcg.  Took it again around 12am with melatonin which helped a bit.  Today, I was home all day and took 3 separate 50mcg doses, each separated by 3 hours.  Maybe I am getting a little use to it.  Did not seem as bad today.  

As for the injured hip flexor, I have not used it yet, but I'm sure it hasn't repaired in 3 days.  I will have a better sense when I do legs next Thursday, at that point, I will have 7 days complete.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Oct 12, 2010)

Just an update.  I was doing my CKD weekend carb load and noticed that it did not feel like my muscle glycogen stores were being replenished (not that same full feeling that you get).  Did a 30 hour carb up instead of 48 hours and was back into a ketogenic diet Sunday morning.  I noticed that I was back into ketosis Monday evening.  From this experiment, it seems like hexarelin sped up my re-entry into ketosis.  The downside is that I felt dizzy and weak Monday and Tuesday - both days that the body should be feeling great after the weekend carb load.  I'm going to skip hexarlin next week and try the same thing again the following week.


----------

